# Pressemeldung: Klare Fronten: Union lehnt Angelverbot weiterhin ab



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

Pressemeldung











*Klare Fronten: Union lehnt Angelverbot weiterhin ab – SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn steht hinter den Plänen​*




(v.l.n.r.: Gädechens, Finkbeiner, Wernicke, Ovomoyela, Fischer

*Unionspolitiker bekräftigen erneut ihre Position und fordern Umweltministerin Hendricks (SPD) zum Einlenken auf*

Es geht in die Zielgerade: 
Nach aktuellen Plänen möchte das Bundesumweltministerium im Mai die geplanten Angelverbote in Ost- und Nordsee erlassen. Im Rahmen der Einrichtung von sechs Naturschutzgebieten – darunter auch ein Teil des Fehmarnbelts – soll unter anderem die Freizeitfischerei untersagt werden. Nachdem der ostholsteinische Abgeordnete Ingo Gädechens als Vertreter der CDU/CSU-Bundestagsfraktion am vergangenen Samstag an einer großen Podiumsdiskussion zu diesem Thema auf Fehmarn teilgenommen hat, haben sich in der laufenden Sitzungswoche die betroffenen Unionsabgeordneten erneut mit Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU) abgestimmt. Die Linie bleibt klar: Die Union lehnt das Angelverbot als willkürlich und somit unbegründet ab.


„Bis heute gibt es keine wissenschaftliche Begründung für das geplante Angelverbot“, erklärt Gädechens. „Daher ist es keinem Menschen zu erklären, warum es überhaupt eines Verbotes bedarf. Die EU verlangt dies nicht und Vertreter des Umweltministeriums geben als Begründung an, dass man den Umweltverbänden etwas zugestehen müsste.“ 

Dass das Angelverbot willkürlich sei, zeigen nach Gädechens Auffassung auch die bisherigen Vorschläge. Hat das Umweltministerium zunächst ein komplettes Angelverbot im Naturschutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt vorgesehen, gab es in der Folge ganz unterschiedliche Sonderzonen, die in Größe und Lage je nach Verordnungsentwurf variierten. 
„Mal soll hier nicht geangelt werden können, mal dort!“, kritisiert Gädechens. „Zudem bleibt meistens unerwähnt, dass nur Freizeitangler mit dem Verbot belegt werden, die Berufsfischerei aber erlaubt bleibt. Da ist die Frage: Was will man mit einem Verbot der Freizeitfischerei bewirken?“


Der Zeitpunkt, an dem die Verordnung erlassen werden soll, ist für Gädechens ebenfalls politisch motiviert. „Das SPD-geführte Umweltministerium wartet allem Anschein nach noch die beiden Wahlen in Schleswig-Holstein und Nordrhein-Westfalen ab. Danach kommt das böse Erwachen und die Verbote werden verkündet. So verständlich es ist, dass die SPD das vor der Wahl gerne verschweigen möchte, so wenig können wir das durchgehen lassen“, erklärt der CDU-Abgeordnete.


Während die Unions-Abgeordneten und auch Bundesminister Schmidt, der durch seinen Einspruch das Verfahren zumindest verzögern konnte, klar Stellung beziehen, sind aus der SPD verschiedene Signale zu vernehmen. Aus diesem Grund haben sich die norddeutschen Unions-Abgeordneten bereits am 7. April an ihre SPD-Kolleginnen und -Kollegen gewandt und um eine Klarstellung ihrer Position gebeten. Leider gibt es bis heute keine Antwort. Dabei sorgte in Ostholstein insbesondere die Positionierung der SPD-Abgeordneten Bettina Hagedorn für Aufruhr. Sie stellt sich hinter die aktuellen Verbotspläne und sieht sie als akzeptablen Kompromiss an. Der Behauptung, dass auch die Betroffenen damit einverstanden wären, haben diese aber schnell und scharf widersprochen. „Entweder der SPD sind die Angler und die damit zusammenhängenden Betriebe egal, oder sie hat keinen Einfluss auf die Umweltministerin – beides schadet unserer Region massiv“, so Gädechens.


*Brief der Union an SPD:*


			
				CDU/CSU schrieb:
			
		

> Berlin, 7. April 2017
> Freizeitfischereiverbot in Verordnungsvorschlägen des BMUB für marine Schutzgebiete in der deutschen ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone (AWZ-Schutzgebietsverordnungen)
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau Malecha-Nissen, sehr geehrter Herr Saathoff,
> ...



Verbotskarten in zeitlicher Abfolge


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Klare Fronten: Union lehnt Angelverbot weiterhin ab*

Wenn man sich da anguckt, wie auf diesen Karten vom Staatssekretär Flasbarth (vorher 10 Jahre NABU-Chef) da willkürlich hin und hergeschoben wird - da kann das aber so schutzbedürftig alles nicht sein, wenn das so willkürlich gemacht werden kann..

Argumente gibts eh bis heute KEIN EINZIGES FÜR ANGELVERBOT vom BMUB oder BfN..


----------



## angler1996 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Klare Fronten: Union lehnt Angelverbot weiterhin ab*

ne , die gibst sicher nicht m.E. , aber man muss auf Gedeih und Verderb was für seine Klientel tun, koste es was es wolle.
 Könnte koxxx


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Klare Fronten: Union lehnt Angelverbot weiterhin ab*

Witzigerweise kriegen die Sozen auch aus NRW Feuer - zumindest deren Kanzlerkandidat (sind Angler eigentlich keinen "kleinen Leute"; weil die SPD auch mit Schulz so gegen Angler vorgeht?):

http://www.rhfv.de/uploads/media/Schulz__SPD__wg_AWZ_2__01.pdf
Quelle:
http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1552&cHash=2ba48256d09c8d2f4df6a3da116dde2c


----------



## Deep Down (28. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Klare Fronten: Union lehnt Angelverbot weiterhin ab*

Das ist so durchsichtig und blöde!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Klare Fronten: Union lehnt Angelverbot weiterhin ab*

Das Verhalten der Sozen bei den Angelverboten?
Die CDU, die das ausnutzt?
Oder das Schreiben an Schulz vom Rheinischen?


----------



## UMueller (28. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Klare Fronten: Union lehnt Angelverbot weiterhin ab*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich da anguckt, wie auf diesen Karten vom Staatssekretär Flasbarth (vorher 10 Jahre NABU-Chef) da willkürlich hin und hergeschoben wird - da kann das aber so schutzbedürftig alles nicht sein, wenn das so willkürlich gemacht werden kann..
> 
> Argumente gibts eh bis heute KEIN EINZIGES FÜR ANGELVERBOT vom BMUB oder BfN..



Ganz genauso ist es. Eine Begründung war ja das man den Umweltverbänden etwas zugestehen müsste. Wenn man sich den Werdegang dieses Mannes anschaut (Gründer des deutschen Bunds für Vogeschutz später NABU-Chef) wird klar das der ideologisch geprägt ist.


----------



## willmalwassagen (28. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Klare Fronten: Union lehnt Angelverbot weiterhin ab*

Naja, wenn man den Umweltvebänden etwas zugesteht müsste doch der DAFV ganz vorne dabei sein mit etwas zugestanden bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Klare Fronten: Union lehnt Angelverbot weiterhin ab*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man den Umweltvebänden etwas zugesteht müsste doch der DAFV ganz vorne dabei sein mit etwas zugestanden bekommen.


grins.....
Defätist ;-)


----------



## Amigo-X (28. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Klare Fronten: Union lehnt Angelverbot weiterhin ab*

SPD , mit denen konnte ich mich noch nie anfreunden


----------



## fishhawk (28. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Klare Fronten: Union lehnt Angelverbot weiterhin ab*

Hallo,

vielleicht mal in den 70ern, denn Wily Brandt war wenigstens Angler.

Die Bundeskanzlerin hat zwar mal ne Fischereischein geleitet, aber ob man sie deswegen als Anglerin bezeichen darf????


----------

